# COBIA!!!



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

MET WITH JIMMY THIS MORNING FOR A LATE START ON WHAT WE THOUGHT WOULD BE KING MACKEREL.. JIMMY CALLS ME AND SAYS "GET SOME BAIT, WE'RE GOING FOR SNAPPER AS WELL." SO I RAN UP TO HOT-SPOTS, GOT SOME SQUID AND GOGGLE-EYES, AND AWAY WE WERE. WE WERE GREETED AT THE PASS BY CALM SEAS AND A RELENTLESS HEAT. BELIEVE ME WHEN I SAY NO BAIT, CAUSE THE ONLY BAIT WE CAUGHT WERE SOME SMALL SPANISH AND 2 TINY ALEWIVES... ON THE WAY OUT I NOTICED SOME SPANISH DESTROYING BAITFISH ALL OVER THE PLACE AND DECIDED TO MESS AROUND FOR A BIT WITH LIGHT TACKLE ON THE TOOTHY BASTARDS... 30 MINUTES LATER WE WERE OFF.. GOT TO OUR FIRST SPOT AND IT WAS CROWDED WITH A FEW BOATS SO WE DECIDED TO MAKE A COUPLE OF DRIFTS AND "SNAKE" SOME SNAPPS FROM THE ANCHORED ANGLERS... AS JIMMY SLOWED DOWN FOR A CLOSER LOOK, I HAPPENED TO LOOK TOWARD THE TRANSOM AND LOW & BEHOLD; A FATTY COBE WAS JUST CHILLIN' BEHIND US WITHOUT A CARE IN THE WORLD... WE LOOKED AT EACH OTHER AND I GRABBED MY VAN STAAL AND A CIG, AND JUST DROPPED IT IN FRONT OF HER... SHE ATE, I FREESPOOLED, JACKED HER JAWS, AND IT WAS ON!!!! A LITTLE OVER AN HOUR LATER, THIS 30 POUNDER GOT GAFFED AND WAS PLACED IN A GORGEOUS AIR-CONDITIONED COOLER... BEST PART IS, I WAS LOOKING FOR KINGS... I WAS RIGGED WITH 17 LB SUFFIX MONO, AND BABIED THAT BIG BASTARD UNTIL IT GAVE UP. WHEN JIMMY GAFFED IT (GREAT SHOT BY THE WAY) THE FISH WENT APE-$H!T.... HERE ARE SOME PICKS(NOT COUNTING THE LIMIT OF RED SNAPPER COMPLIMENTS OF JIMMY) I WAS SO HAPPY AFTER I LANDED THAT FISH I JUST RELAXED THE REST OF THE TRIP...
































































NICE SNACK AFTER A LONG DAY










BACKBONE AND THROATS, YUMMY!!!



















TODAY WAS A GREAT DAY SPENT WITH A GOOD FRIEND, WHAT MORE CAN ONE ASK FOR?? WHEN I GET THE SNAPPER PICS FROM JIMMY, I'LL POST THEM AS WELL.. I GUESS THAT'S THE KIND OF DAY YOU HAVE WHEN YOU DON'T PALM THE SPOOL :moon


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

what a slob!!!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats! Awesome catch and supper!:letsdrink


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Great report, awesome fish! Congrats. Must have been good pickins off the back bone.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

NICE COBE JOHN!!:clap


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome jimmy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Story and Awesome pics!!!!!! Grill it up!!!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report and even better fish, congrats.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet! Only took 3 months.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job fellas!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Now thats what I'm talking about. Great job on the lite line. Getting me all fired up for Saturday.

Rob


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

SOMETIMES YOU GOTTA FIGHT THE URGE TO PALM THE SPOOL!!! IT WAS A GOOD FIGHT AND JIMMY DID AN OUTSTANDING JOB WITH THE GAFF!! I'D SAY IT WAS THE BEST "ACCIDENT" I'VE HAD IN A LONG TIME... YOU'RE THE MAN JIMMY!!! BETWEEN JIMMY'S HOSPITALITY AND THE BOYS AT HOT-SPOTS PUTTING UP WITH MY $H!T, I'VE HAD A GREAT TIME HERE IN PCOLA... I'M LEAVING JULY 1ST!!! THANKS FOR THE GOOD MEMORIES GUYS!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sweet report!! Looks and sounds like yall had a good day!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's the total for the day! That Cobia was a welcomed surpriseas we were just going for a short trip for some king action and to scout for some productive close in spots for the Hargreaves Tourney this weekend. 

Now, what'sfunny to me is I logged960 miles on my GPS hunting for Cobia with little success and thisgirl just presented herself like a begging dog looking for a snack! Go figure, maybe it was the "Fish Gods" tossing us a bone after sooooo many skunked days during the month of April. I'll take it with a big thanks! :bowdown to the FISH GODS!!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

when they show up out of nowhere it is a great surprize.


----------

